# Lab Results-Need Help!



## mrslovett (May 17, 2016)

Hi, new here. I have been feeling awful ever since I had my hysterectomy a year ago. I've always had an overactive thyroid as well. Can anyone help me dedcipher my results and let me know if I should push my Dr to get me a referral? tsh is 0.49. I'm 31. Also, my hormone levels are off but she said they;re fine. So confused! She woudn't do any other testing on my thyroid becuase she said i was within range.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Welcome! Do you have the reference range for that TSH result? Some labs are starting to use different ranges, so it can vary. And when you say your hormones levels are off, which hormones are you referring to specifically? Did you have a total hysterectomy (including ovaries)?


----------



## mrslovett (May 17, 2016)

Hi, thank you for your response. It was within their range, but not my old dr's range. I had everything removed except one ovarie. Here are my results. FSH is 11,74, Progesterone is 0,75. Estradiol us 124, LH is 8.02. I'm 31. I've had an hyperactive thyroid since i was 16. they have always just put me on meds or taken me off. Never finding the cause.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Do you have ranges for any of those results? Ranges help us interpret the number itself.

Have they ever run a Free T3 or Free T4 test? Or have they only run TSH on you?


----------

